# Hurricane Ida Forecast to Become a CAT4



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2021)

This is going to be a no sh!t, 'Get the Hell Out of Dodge!' Cat4 strength hurricane or stronger.
Forecasting 140mph or stronger winds at landfall around the eye.
If I was looking at this coming at me I'd be gone today, headed west, north or east, anywhere out of it's direct landfall and inland path.
As it is I'm prepping tomorrow as if it is coming at us here in Mobile, AL.
To all our members in LA, and extreme southwest MS, if you ain't leaving you're gambling it all.
We'll pray for ya, stay safe.


----------



## motocrash (Aug 27, 2021)

indaswamp
 needs to get outdaswamp?
Hope you guys the best  be safe.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 27, 2021)

This one I'd be concerned about. Stay safe my friends and think...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 27, 2021)

Hoping the best for all of them as well, but this is something they go through every year just about. I’m sure they know what they can ride through and what to run from. CAT 4 on the gulf coast is not a new phenomenon in the region. Wishing all of our American brothers and sisters safety and wisdom on the gulf coast.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Hoping the best for all of them as well, but this is something they go through every year just about. I’m sure they know what they can ride through and what to run from. CAT 4 on the gulf coast is not a new phenomenon in the region. Wishing all of our American brothers and sisters safety and wisdom on the gulf coast.


No, it is not something we go through just about every year.
Yes, we generally have our idea of what we can weather and what we can't.
Yes, Cat4 hurricanes are not a new phenomenon, but making landfall on a specific area is not a regular occurrence and people make bad decisions to stay home for any number of reasons.
Any encouragement that might make somebody rethink a decision to 'Ride It Out' and instead opt to evacuate is a good thing.

I encourage any of our members in Lower Louisiana to evacuate before it's too late.


 indaswamp


 73saint


 foamheart
  and any others that skip my mind.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 27, 2021)

Stay safe everyone. . Head up here to Michigan if ya need a place!!! Hope all is well with everyone down there!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 27, 2021)

Watching the weather.... 
This one is not going to be fun. Looks to be taking the track of Andrew back in 1992. They are calling for 60mph winds sustained and 85mph gusts here in town during the worst of it.

I just checked the offshore forecast:
Sunday seas 42ft. gusts over 100knots.....

let that sink in...42ft. waves...

Will be finishing up preparations tomorrow, tying down everything I can in the yard.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 27, 2021)

I am far enough inland...30 minles south of baton rouge. but the people living outside the levee system in New Orleans-those people need to GTFO NOW!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 27, 2021)

Will know more after it passes Cuba on the expected track...


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 27, 2021)

Louisiana had Laura in 2020...a massive Cat5. We don't need this schit again.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 27, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> *I am far enough inland..*.30 minles south of baton rouge. but the people living outside the levee system in New Orleans-those people need to GTFO NOW!



That's what I thought with hurricane Michael I'm 80-90 miles from the coast but when it passed about 20 miles west of us still a cat 4 or 5 I had to second guess being far enough from the coast


----------



## cornman (Aug 27, 2021)

Prayers for everyone in this storm’s path.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Aug 27, 2021)

Don't know what to say except be careful and be smart Please un a$s  the AO before Ida comes to visit. There is nothing at home that is worth your life or the life of a loved one. Our prayers are with you.  
John


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 27, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Please un a$s the AO before Ida comes to visit.


What?


----------



## Wurstmeister (Aug 27, 2021)

Sorry Indaswamp too many years working with the military and disaster response folks.  Basically - get out of dodge while you can!  I didn't want the admin folks get upset with my comment - un as# the Area of Operations (AO) before Ida comes to visit. 
John


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 28, 2021)

Take care all those in the path and get the F out of town if you are in a low lying area.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 28, 2021)

Stay Safe everyone in the path. Living inland from the coast does not always mean much to big storms. We lived 30 miles inland in NJ. Our damage was not Storm Surge but Wind, Power Outage and Flooding from heavy rain. I'm sure a lot of the older East Coast guys, especially the folks from NEPA, remember AGNES in '72. That Witch hit the Panhandle of Florida, dumping heavy rain causing Floods, through every state all the way up the East Coast states and in to Canada. It was the worst storm to ever hit the Coal Mining Towns in North East Pennsylvania, a couple hundred miles from the Jersey Coast...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2021)

It looks like it will end up in PA, before it’s over, JJ. Nasty stuff!
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 28, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> It looks like it will end up in PA, before it’s over, JJ. Nasty stuff!
> Al


Yep they said if it keeps it track it will hit here Wednesday and Thursday   but no where near as bad as the southern states


----------



## normanaj (Aug 28, 2021)

Sister-in-law lives in Slidell.She's gonna ride it out.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 28, 2021)

North Mississippi here. If you coasters need a spot to crash I have plenty of floor space.  It aint much but I'll be happy to share.

Jim


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 28, 2021)

Glad we don't have hurricanes here (although tornados are nothing to sneeze at).
Be safe and don't wait too long to scoot. I can't imagine having to leave everything behind and hope for the best but I would.
I feel sorry for folks who don't have the means to leave and nowhere to go....


----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2021)

Everyone has to make their own decisions. If you live here, you know what to expect and what you can take.  My old house is 183 years old, its weathered the biggest and baddest long before there was even leeves on the the Mississippi River. My only concern is as wet as the ground is, I do have some monster trees (within house range). Plenty of food, water, I have a 25KW industrial generator, I have an old ceel phone with no idea how to use it, but sure I can figure it out if needed. Generally it not the storm or rain that hurts its those tornados that dance around the outer edges of the storm, hence the large trees query.  LOL... I have a new in the box TV anntena That has never been used, I can put up if needed, phones, cable and electricity is generally what we lose. Today is grocery day, and the shelves are already bear.... LOL 

BY the way..... I am posting below the Navy's weather predictions below in almost 70 years of living here, it has, since implimentation, been the most acurate resource available. Its always my go to site. 

But remember if you have a doult, you need to get out. Again, you know what it can be like, prepare for worst, hope for the best. I am sitting here now contemplating if I should shutter the windows. I had them built and installed nearly 20 years ago and never closed them...LOL



			https://nrlmry.navy.mil/htdocs_dyn_pregen_sat/PUBLIC/tc_pages/pages/tc21/ATL/09L.IDA/ssmi/gif/full/Latest.html


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2021)

My SiL's cabin in Bushkill, PA , where we vacation at yearly,  just had the Tropical Storm remnants of Hurricane Henri give them a good deluge which rose the creek six feet out of it's banks and almost left them stranded due to the flooding.
Morale of this story?  She is over 50 miles inland and still negatively impacted.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I am far enough inland...30 minles south of baton rouge. but the people living outside the levee system in New Orleans-those people need to GTFO NOW!


I'm not sure I agree with ya on being far enough inland, as forecasts show you being in the direct path of the eye.
Praying ya'all stay safe.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2021)

Anyone whose sticking this one out. Make sure you vacuum seal all your important papers and store them in a safe waterproof place - like a dishwasher. Stay safe folks.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2021)

foamheart said:


> Everyone has to make their own decisions. If you live here, you know what to expect and what you can take.  My old house is 183 years old, its weathered the biggest and baddest long before there was even leeves on the the Mississippi River. My only concern is as wet as the ground is, I do have some monster trees (within house range). Plenty of food, water, I have a 25KW industrial generator, I have an old ceel phone with no idea how to use it, but sure I can figure it out if needed. Generally it not the storm or rain that hurts its those tornados that dance around the outer edges of the storm, hence the large trees query.  LOL... I have a new in the box TV anntena That has never been used, I can put up if needed, phones, cable and electricity is generally what we lose. Today is grocery day, and the shelves are already bear.... LOL
> 
> BY the way..... I am posting below the Navy's weather predictions below in almost 70 years of living here, it has, since implimentation, been the most acurate resource available. Its always my go to site.
> 
> ...



How far are you from the coast & are you in a food zone? Good luck Kevin!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2021)

My Best to everybody that Ida comes near!!!
We usually get the tail-ends of these Hurricanes, with up to 70MPH winds & maybe 8" of rain. We're up too high for a flood & too far from shore for a storm surge.
All I have to worry about is the wind. I was here when they were building my Log House 20 years ago, so I kept an eye on things, however no matter how well it's built, there's always the possibility of damage, whether slight or severe.
I remember watching them nail down my plywood on the roof rafters, and I heard the one idiot run about 14 nails within about 6 seconds with a gun.  They didn't sound quite right, so I went over and looked, and of those 14 nails, only 2 of them were in the rafter. The other 12 were sticking through the plywood, next to the rafter. I told the guy (loud enough so all could hear me) "Now do you think you could run that rafter again, but this time put the nails in the rafter??"  Their Foreman seemed to agree with me!

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 28, 2021)

All Y'all stay safe out there. If you can get your important things together......SCRAM


----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> How far are you from the coast & are you in a food zone? Good luck Kevin!
> Al



If it gets to New Orleans, it could get to me, if it gets to Baton Rouge, It will have gotten me.  

Only thing left to do now is draw up the tub full of water for the toliets, justy in case. I am skipping shuttering the windows and cleaning off the front porch. But other wise I have a big generator, Most appliances are gas that can be,  I expect to lose some sheet metal off the barn, and garages. The shotgun is cleaned and loaded, plenty of on hand cash and I just filled up a #16 dutch oven up with fresh made chili, the liquor cabinet is fully stocked and about 4 cases of beer in the pantry.  Plenty plenty of fresh groceries, in 3 reefers and 2 freezers. I can last well over a month if needed.

I think I am ready. I even invited a couple a families I know, if the get in trouble I have two empty bedrooms and we'll just start a party! LOL


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 28, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> I'm not sure I agree with ya on being far enough inland, as forecasts show you being in the direct path of the eye.
> Praying ya'all stay safe.


I'm taking the dog and riding the storm out at the firehouse which is build like a bomb shelter. They have called in everyone....double shifts for the foreseeable future. My cousin is in charge of the additional people.
I'll be helping by cooking. ole timey southern Chicken gravy tomorrow night.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 28, 2021)

^^^^^foam knows what's up....
Like him, I can last about a month without power. During Katrina, we went 22 days. It sucked, but we did it. I cooked an army of food for the evac. effort of New Orleans based in Gonzales.
Speaking of Katrina.....this storm Ida will make landfall 16 years to the day from Katrina.

Peace brother...hang in there, we'll get through this.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2021)

They are now guesstimating we'll take the windward side. That's the meanest.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 28, 2021)

foamheart said:


> If it gets to New Orleans, it could get to me, if it gets to Baton Rouge, It will have gotten me.
> 
> Only thing left to do now is draw up the tub full of water for the toliets, justy in case. I am skipping shuttering the windows and cleaning off the front porch. But other wise I have a big generator, Most appliances are gas that can be,  I expect to lose some sheet metal off the barn, and garages. The shotgun is cleaned and loaded, plenty of on hand cash and I just filled up a #16 dutch oven up with fresh made chili, the liquor cabinet is fully stocked and about 4 cases of beer in the pantry.  Plenty plenty of fresh groceries, in 3 reefers and 2 freezers. I can last well over a month if needed.
> 
> I think I am ready. I even invited a couple a families I know, if the get in trouble I have two empty bedrooms and we'll just start a party! LOL


Sounds like a good time. I might have to head south and join you.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 28, 2021)

Regardless if you ride it out or DD out, everyone stay safe.


----------



## motocrash (Aug 28, 2021)

Just another adventure!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2021)

I don't mean a party. When I was a younger, a hurricane came into Louisiana and bounced back out to the gulf, built up more steam, turned back in and completely washed Pasagoula and Biloxi out into the Gulf. Major Highways were gone, they just turned out into the gulf for miles and miles, Houses, only left with a pool in the yard and no debris.  I'll always remember the stories of the apt houses on the beach full of college kids having a "Hurricane Party".  The kids as well as the builds were completely washed away.

There are times to party and times to maintain a cool head.  I went with my Pop as a first responder. We carried a large natural gas generator from Pop's plant that furnished the city of Pasagoula with emergency power.  We had a National Guard/State Police escort forthree flatbeds, to a young me, that was cool!! The dirt was gone, the grass was gone, there was nothing but sand. It made a believer out of me.

That Hurricane came in originally at Burris Louisiana, I went down there to help as a little kid now mind ya. I stepped on a board underwater that had a long assed nail in it that drove all the way thru my foot. LOL... I couldn't step down on the board to pull my foot out, so I went swimming and pulled it off. Snakes, and death animals were everywhere. I went to the REd Cross station, my Poggie boot was full a blood so the State Police flew me out in their chopter to the New Orleans hospital for a tetnus shot. The police were really bored. LOL  All I was worried about was how I would get home. LOL

Hurricanes make lasting memories, and if you don't respect them, you are in big trouble.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 28, 2021)

Foam...I remember seeing pictures of oil rigs that Katrina washed up on the beach. There's still oil rigs...huge platforms...sitting in the marsh of Delacroix, Louisiana. 

The debris line on the empire bridge was 47ft.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2021)

foamheart said:


> They are now guesstimating we'll take the windward side. That's the meanest.


They're now saying that even us way over to the east here in Mobile, AL may experience Cat1 winds.
And we're 177 miles straight line distance from Houma, LA which is in the predicted landfall area,
East side is always the worst.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 28, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> They're now saying that even us way over to the east here in Mobile, AL may experience Cat1 winds.
> And we're 177 miles straight line distance from Houma, LA which is in the predicted landfall area,
> East side is always the worst.




And then there is always the possibility of it turning some before arrival...  So Please ...  everybody along the northern gulf coast take some kind of precautions.. more than others ...

we're praying for the safety of all...  good luck ...


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2021)

foamheart said:


> Hurricanes make lasting memories, and if you don't respect them, you are in big trouble.


I've been through my share of hurricanes too.
Seen the all too horrible reality of the aftermaths of both Cat4/5 hurricanes and F5 tornadoes.
In both cases the earth has been scoured clean, stuff just disappeared.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> And then there is always the possibility of it turning some before arrival...  So Please ...  everybody along the northern gulf coast take some kind of precautions.. more than others ...
> 
> were praying for the safety of all...  good luck ...


It has turned slightly to the east, just edging over so to say.
They have a habit of doing that, it has saved or fried our bacon before.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 28, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> They're now saying that even us way over to the east here in Mobile, AL may experience Cat1 winds.
> And we're 177 miles straight line distance from Houma, LA which is in the predicted landfall area,
> East side is always the worst.


Just watched the latest update...45% chance of Hurricane force winds in Venice, La. That's 75mph sustained.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 28, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> It has turned slightly to the east, just edging over so to say.
> They have a habit of doing that, it has saved or fried our bacon before.


Spaghetti models still have it fairly well locked in on landfall track...might be wobble as it comes in as most tend to do though. Praying for those outside the levees in mandatory evacuation zones that don't heed the warning and leave. Also praying those stuck on the interstates make it out in time. There was not enough time for contra flow so the I-10 has slowed to a crawl.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm as prepared as I can be....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 28, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> it has saved or fried our bacon before.



"Sometimes your the bug ...  Sometimes your the windshield" 

Swamp...  I like your preparations ... 

I don't wish this on anybody...  but I'm glad it's not (so far) coming here ...

Again..  GL and stay safe...  Prayers still ....


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 28, 2021)

foamheart said:


> Everyone has to make their own decisions. If you live here, you know what to expect and what you can take.  My old house is 183 years old, its weathered the biggest and baddest long before there was even leeves on the the Mississippi River. My only concern is as wet as the ground is, I do have some monster trees (within house range). Plenty of food, water, I have a 25KW industrial generator, I have an old ceel phone with no idea how to use it, but sure I can figure it out if needed. Generally it not the storm or rain that hurts its those tornados that dance around the outer edges of the storm, hence the large trees query.  LOL... I have a new in the box TV anntena That has never been used, I can put up if needed, phones, cable and electricity is generally what we lose. Today is grocery day, and the shelves are already bear.... LOL
> 
> BY the way..... I am posting below the Navy's weather predictions below in almost 70 years of living here, it has, since implimentation, been the most acurate resource available. Its always my go to site.
> 
> ...


I know its not your first time out of the gate…. And youre a bit farther north, but watch that levee off your front porch.  You may get a free tanker in your front yard!


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 28, 2021)

foamheart said:


> If it gets to New Orleans, it could get to me, if it gets to Baton Rouge, It will have gotten me.
> 
> Only thing left to do now is draw up the tub full of water for the toliets, justy in case. I am skipping shuttering the windows and cleaning off the front porch. But other wise I have a big generator, Most appliances are gas that can be,  I expect to lose some sheet metal off the barn, and garages. The shotgun is cleaned and loaded, plenty of on hand cash and I just filled up a #16 dutch oven up with fresh made chili, the liquor cabinet is fully stocked and about 4 cases of beer in the pantry.  Plenty plenty of fresh groceries, in 3 reefers and 2 freezers. I can last well over a month if needed.
> 
> I think I am ready. I even invited a couple a families I know, if the get in trouble I have two empty bedrooms and we'll just start a party! LOL


Looks like it will center Houma . I had an awesome customer down there.  Good good people.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 28, 2021)

You guys stay safe ! I'll take my chances with tornadoes and blizzards here in Iowa.  Your hurricanes would scare the hell out of me!

Ryan


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 28, 2021)

To all staying or stuck on the roads be as careful as you can and good luck


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 29, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Stay Safe everyone in the path. Living inland from the coast does not always mean much to big storms. We lived 30 miles inland in NJ. Our damage was not Storm Surge but Wind, Power Outage and Flooding from heavy rain. I'm sure a lot of the older East Coast guys, especially the folks from NEPA, remember AGNES in '72. That Witch hit the Panhandle of Florida, dumping heavy rain causing Floods, through every state all the way up the East Coast states and in to Canada. It was the worst storm to ever hit the Coal Mining Towns in North East Pennsylvania, a couple hundred miles from the Jersey Coast...JJ


Lived in western NY for that one, pretty much destroyed most of both Elmira and Corning. If not for the 3 new COE dams built in the ensuing couple years, it would have flooded again on Fathers Day ‘75.
We are about 30 mi inland in coastal Carolina, and both ourselves and our daughter flooded by Florence in 2018.
Just can’t be sure of anything with exactly where they track and how darn long they stay.
God bless all of you in the areas next few days.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 29, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I'm as prepared as I can be....
> View attachment 509143




LOL.. I saw that and laughed, then realized it was a smokehouse and not something else.  I never thought about it, I am guessing tying down the outhouse in the good ol'days would have been a BIG plus. LOL


----------



## foamheart (Aug 29, 2021)

bdskelly said:


> I know its not your first time out of the gate…. And youre a bit farther north, but watch that levee off your front porch.  You may get a free tanker in your front yard!



Yeppers, thats when I'll grab the cash and  a bottle of that good Cajun Whiskey, "Jacque Daniels" and go sit on the porch swing. LOL


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 29, 2021)

Checked the storm this morning....blew up to a 150mph Cat4, possible Cat5 at landfall in 5-6 hours. 
Plus is that it does not have a large wind field. Bad news is that it will still pack a punch for those directly in the path.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 29, 2021)

Watching coverage now... I really feel bad for all ...  Please any and all check in after the passing and let us know the consequences...  

Praying Still ...


----------



## daveomak (Aug 29, 2021)

Everyone stay as safe as you can...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2021)

Prayers sent from The Bear's Den to ALL in & around the path of this Beast !!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 29, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Foam...I remember seeing pictures of oil rigs that Katrina washed up on the beach. There's still oil rigs...huge platforms...sitting in the marsh of Delacroix, Louisiana.
> 
> The debris line on the empire bridge was 47ft.


Believe me, all production platforms are shut in, all drilling is shut in. All personel have been removed and probably all in the hotels in Lafayette. BTW, they get expenses, plus being paid while in Lafayette.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 29, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Foam...I remember seeing pictures of oil rigs that Katrina washed up on the beach. There's still oil rigs...huge platforms...sitting in the marsh of Delacroix, Louisiana.
> 
> The debris line on the empire bridge was 47ft.


 They are saying with 90% assurance that it will land at Port Fouchon.
I also heard earlier that only 2 nursing home evacuated.  If That is true thier management should be  run off!

I expect a hurricane, but I don't see is as anywhere near as major as everyone is screaming. 'Course thats just my humbly opinion. I have BBQ'd in 120 mph winds in the last couple a years, a couple a times.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 29, 2021)

Ida will most likely come ashore as a stronger hurricane than Katrina, which was a Cat 3 at landfall. For those of you riding it out, wishing you the best...

For what it's worth, I rode out Hugo in 1989 and I said, "Not again."


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 29, 2021)

Not so sure about how big the system is but they just issued tornado watches in the western panhandle of FL buckle up over there people it's gonna get rough in a hurry


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 29, 2021)

Anyone that is in the path of the upcoming devastation, please be safe for yourself and your loved ones.


----------



## WaterRat (Aug 29, 2021)

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 29, 2021)

foamheart said:


> Believe me, all production platforms are shut in, all drilling is shut in. All personel have been removed and probably all in the hotels in Lafayette. BTW, they get expenses, plus being paid while in Lafayette.


Offshore floater MARS is adrift in the Gulf of Mexico...came loose from the ocean floor...


----------



## forktender (Aug 30, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Foam...I remember seeing pictures of oil rigs that Katrina washed up on the beach. There's still oil rigs...huge platforms...sitting in the marsh of Delacroix, Louisiana.
> 
> The debris line on the empire bridge was 47ft.


----------



## forktender (Aug 30, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I'm as prepared as I can be....
> View attachment 509143


Is that your smoker or your shitter? Either way, stay safe bruth'a!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 30, 2021)

Praying that everybody is safe...  waiting to hear word from all involved .. .


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2021)

foamheart said:


> They are saying with 90% assurance that it will land at Port Fouchon.
> I also heard earlier that only 2 nursing home evacuated.  If That is true thier management should be  run off!
> 
> I expect a hurricane, but I don't see is as anywhere near as major as everyone is screaming. 'Course thats just my humbly opinion. I have BBQ'd in 120 mph winds in the last couple a years, a couple a times.



Your the man Kevin!!!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 31, 2021)

I sure do you hope we hear from our coonass barbecue cousins here soon.
Disasters like this are when no news is not necessarily good news.

The only small, saving grace on hurricane Ida was that it's damaging windfield was much smaller than Katrina even though more powerful.
Ida's catastrophic wind speed field was approximately 40 miles across whereas Katrina's was almost 100 miles across.

In weird news stories....
Anyone here about the guy that's missing and presumed dead after being attacked by an alligator while walking in hurricane Ida floodwaters.








						Slidell officials: 71-year-old man presumed dead following apparent gator attack in flood waters
					

Officials say when the man's wife went inside to get help, the man disappeared.




					www.wdsu.com


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 31, 2021)

That would be terrible. They did warn about the possibility of that happening. No idea where they are at now.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 31, 2021)

Checking in...WE are good here in Gonzales, LA. Max. sustained winds-75mph; gusts 93mph.
All my family's homes are good, no damage. Lots of trees and power lines down. It is worse than I thought, but not as bad as Andrew in 1992.

LaPlace took it on the teeth. 2 levee breaches and the whole town is under 4-10 ft. of water.
Parts of New Orleans won't have power for over a month.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 31, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Checking in...WE are good here in Gonzales, LA. Max. sustained winds-75mph; gusts 93mph.
> All my family's homes are good, no damage. Lots of trees and power lines down. It is worse than I thought, but not as bad as Andrew in 1992.
> 
> LaPlace took it on the teeth. 2 levee breaches and the whole town is under 4-10 ft. of water.
> Parts of New Orleans won't have power for over a month.




Thank God you and yours are ok...  I've been checking for updates every hour or two....  

Waiting to hear from Foam now...   

I don't understand why when hovering (cursor) over your pic/name it doesn't show the last time you visited the site...  Foam was last seen Sun. @2:20...  

But anyways...  Glad everybody's safe ...


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 31, 2021)

Drone footage of LaPlace which is between New Orleans and Baton Rouge close to lake Pontchartrain


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 1, 2021)

Glad to hear you and your family made it thru this Inda. That drone footage is unbelievable. 

Chris

BTW I didn't hear about someone being killed by a gator, but I did read or hear that some guy had his arm bitten off by one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2021)

Thanks Inda!!
What a great way to show us what it's like down there.
I was watching for Gators, but only saw that small one right at the end.
Glad you're back.

Bear


----------



## rjob (Sep 1, 2021)

Pray that relief for all in Louisiana arrives quickly. 
The experience of a hurricane is something not to seek out.
Have unfortunately experienced the devastating force and property losses in NC several times.

Stay safe.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 1, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Checking in...WE are good here in Gonzales, LA. Max. sustained winds-75mph; gusts 93mph.
> All my family's homes are good, no damage. Lots of trees and power lines down. It is worse than I thought, but not as bad as Andrew in 1992.
> 
> LaPlace took it on the teeth. 2 levee breaches and the whole town is under 4-10 ft. of water.
> Parts of New Orleans won't have power for over a month.


Good to know ya'll are alive and healthy, no damage to property, everything else is just a bad inconvenience.

Okay...  

 foamheart
  and  

 73saint

Hope ya'll are doing as well as 

 indaswamp
.


----------



## texomakid (Sep 1, 2021)

Finally heard from my buddy who lives in Pierre Part. They're good, no damage, and got their electricity back on yesterday.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 1, 2021)

Been Cooking for 60 since Sunday...breakfast and supper. Tonight we are eating ground buffalo spaghetti. One of the firefighter's on shift; his father in law donated 120 pounds of exotic meats for meals to feed the crews. Bear, Buffalo, Nilgai Antelope, Moose, elk...and I don't know what else.
Local grocer donated 40# of catfish that was thawing out in the freezers. Got meals planned out for the next 7 days. Not in any particular order....
Buffalo spaghetti tonight
Moose stew with carrots and potatoes
blackened catfish
fried fish and FF
pulled pork
pork carnitas
Ground Nilgai/beef brisket burgers

Doing what I can to help feed a bunch of guys that are busting their azzes......


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 1, 2021)

Coordinating with the Mississippi chapter of the Saltwater Mafia, which is a nonprofit of fishermen, to provide meals to some of the hardest hit areas From Ida. They have 4 large cook trailers; 2 for frying and 2 for BBQing. I will volunteer once things settle down here at home and I'm no longer needed to feed the firemen.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## indaswamp (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## indaswamp (Sep 1, 2021)

Some places in Greater New Orleans will not have power for over a month.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 1, 2021)

Levee breach in LaPlace, and this is the other one in Braithwaite, New Orleans east...


Entire city of New Orleans is NOT flooded like what happened for Katrina.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 1, 2021)

Catastrophic damage @ Port Fouchon and Grand [email protected] the 1:10 minute mark, at the foot of the bridge on the right, that use to be Bridge Side Marina. It is GONE. Totally destroyed.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 2, 2021)

I cant even Fathom trying to recover from that kind of devastation as a Young and Strong man, let alone the the hundreds if not thousands of Old Folks and Handicapped individuals. My Heart goes out to all who have been affected and hope for a quick recovery without BS delays from the Government, Insurance Companies and the Crooks and Rip-Off Construction Companies...JJ


----------



## forktender (Sep 2, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> I sure do you hope we hear from our coonass barbecue cousins here soon.
> Disasters like this are when no news is not necessarily good news.
> 
> The only small, saving grace on hurricane Ida was that it's damaging windfield was much smaller than Katrina even though more powerful.
> ...


Damn, now that is some seriously crappy luck.


And after watching that report, all I can say is that reporter is by far the crappiest reporter I have ever seen. He must be blowing his boss to keep his job....he is the absolute sh!ts.


----------



## forktender (Sep 2, 2021)

Those videos are brutal, I can not even fathom what something like that must feel like.
I'll stick with a major earthquake every 20+ years, thank you.

Best of luck to everyone effected, what a sad deal...you guys have been getting hammered yearly down there.
I couldn't do it.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 2, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Been Cooking for 60 since Sunday...breakfast and supper. Tonight we are eating ground buffalo spaghetti. One of the firefighter's on shift; his father in law donated 120 pounds of exotic meats for meals to feed the crews. Bear, Buffalo, Nilgai Antelope, Moose, elk...and I don't know what else.
> Local grocer donated 40# of catfish that was thawing out in the freezers. Got meals planned out for the next 7 days. Not in any particular order....
> Buffalo spaghetti tonight
> Moose stew with carrots and potatoes
> ...



Glad you and yours are all good without damage. Your a good man I'm sure those firefighters appreciate good meals a couple times a day. As an ex firefighter that has been involved with a few hurricanes I know how good it is to eat well when putting in the hours and work they are.

Hopefully we hear from the other members around there before to long but they may not have power or cell service or may have more important things going on right now but we can still hope to hear from them soon


----------



## 73saint (Sep 2, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Good to know ya'll are alive and healthy, no damage to property, everything else is just a bad inconvenience.
> 
> Okay...  @foamheart  and
> 
> ...


Thanks for Checking in Chile, how have you been man?

we are hanging tough. Got hammered by the storm in Harahan La, on the river. But only slight roof damage and trees down everywhere. Been running the generator since Monday and we’ve manage to keep a good stock of iceand fuel.
It’s hot as two rats in a wool sock!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 2, 2021)

80ft. waves....eye wall went right over the drilling ship in the gulf...
https://www.wbrz.com/videos/congressman-clay-higgins-discusses-drillship-evacuation-in-gulf


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 4, 2021)

I heard from Foamheart’s sister this morning. She just got power in Baton Rouge early this morning.  Kevin who is south is still without,  He is doing well and has a generator.  Some damage to his home but fixable.  ….. thought ya’ll might want to know! BD


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks Brian---Glad to hear they're doing OK.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 4, 2021)

Jesus wept.  You folk sure got hit hard.  Glad to hear that so far everybody's OK.
Inda, all those people you're helping feed must be grateful as hell--great job.  Glad to hear you didn't get hit too hard at home.
Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 5, 2021)

I got power turned on at the house @10pm tonight so I went back to the firehouse to grab my bags and my dog. Plugged in the freezers and refrigerators, took a shower, shaved and now I'm going to bed. Long day tomorrow.



 bdskelly
 - thanks for the update on Foam. It is pretty bad in Thibadeaux and Houma. People from all over down there are driving north for provisions, food, water  and gas. Met people from Galliano, Raceland, Thibadeaux, and LaPlace today shopping in town.

I got to hand it to Associated Grocers- they are keeping their grocers fully stocked with 6-8 trucks per store per day. Pretty awesome Logistically speaking....and I imagine it will be this way for the foreseeable future until everyone has power south to the coast.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 5, 2021)

Had about a dozen plates of breakfast leftover this morning...bacon, scrambled eggs, hash browns, and biscuits. I made a bunch of plates and rode around looking for line crews. Some of those guys have not had a hot meal in days. They really appreciated it.

Those guys are sleeping in their trucks at the staging area....dedicated bunch helping get the power up as fast as they can.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 5, 2021)

Before Hurricane Ida...







After Hurricane Ida...






A Louisiana Icon wiped off the map. This is in Leeville which is about 18 miles north of Port Fourchon where the eye of Ida made landfall. The bait shop owners do not plan on rebuilding.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 5, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Had about a dozen plates of breakfast leftover this morning...bacon, scrambled eggs, hash browns, and biscuits. I made a bunch of plates and rode around looking for line crews. Some of those guys have not had a hot meal in days. They really appreciated it.
> 
> Those guys are sleeping in their trucks at the staging area....dedicated bunch helping get the power up as fast as they can.


Sure glad you are all safe. What a wild ride.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 5, 2021)

On a brighter note, the guys have been eating good!

Blackened catfish (did 2 rounds; 40 1/2# fillets)







Scalloped potatoes






And someone dropped off a 40# box of bananas at the firehouse today so I made a huge pan of banana pudding...


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 5, 2021)

Not good....
"This Is Big": 14-Mile Long Oil Spill In Gulf Of Mexico Investigated By Coast Guard


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2021)

So the oil leak was from a 12" pipeline in 34ft. of water 2 miles south of Fourchon, La. Crews were able to install a pipe clamp patch for now. Repairs to be made on the pipeline.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 10, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> So the oil leak was from a 12" pipeline in 34ft. of water 2 miles south of Fourchon, La. Crews were able to install a pipe clamp patch for now. Repairs to be made on the pipeline.



That's great news...


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 10, 2021)

Glad they got the leak stopped hopefully not to much damage has already been done and they can fix it without any more leakage.
How's everything else going over there they getting power back up? Clean up going well? Still feeding them hungry Firefighters and are they still on mandatory time?


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 11, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Glad they got the leak stopped hopefully not to much damage has already been done and they can fix it without any more leakage.
> How's everything else going over there they getting power back up? Clean up going well? Still feeding them hungry Firefighters and are they still on mandatory time?


My last day in the kitchen was Tuesday. Fed them a full breakfast, leftovers for lunch, and a huge moose stew for supper. 12# of moose stew meat, 6# onions, 8# potatoes, 7# carrots... Filled up a 20qt. pot. Turned our really good. They went back to regular shifts Wednesday.

I have yet to pick up my yard. I plan on doing that soon though. Power is back up for 95% of Ascension parish. It' the people south of us that are without power and will be for a while longer.

At some point, we will head to Venice to free our houseboat off some pilings. Front deck got hung up when the surge water receded...


----------



## savedbygrace (Sep 12, 2021)

Hey guys, it’s been awhile since I last checked in. We were hit by Ida really hard out here. Definitely  need prayer for our community.  We have been without internet since the storm hit.  Yesterday was our first day that we had service. We were out of water for a week. Still no electricity. Probably won’t have electricity for another 2 weeks. We are blessed to own a standby generator so we are still living comfortably. All of our homes had either water damage, broken windows and all had roof damage with my sons house being the worst as he lost the roof over his kitchen and dining room. We lost our business again but we already started the rebuilding process. God has been good to us, no loss of life. Many are already back at work. Grand isle sustained a lot of damage but Port Fourchon is devastate.  Officials estimate 3-5 years before it’s completely rebuilt. My son is down there working. He works on a dredge in Port Fourchon but the are picking up pipe all the way in Leeville that the storm pushed there. Here on the bayou probably 99% of homes are damaged. 
first picture is one of the many boats that are flipped in the bayou.
Second is the boat shed behind our home.
Third is Golden Meadow.
The rest are pictures of our store.
The people here are very resilient.  We have the Army, National Guard, US Marshall’s, linemen, firefighters and cops from all over the country. They are keeping everything in order and feeding a lot of people. But if you’ve ever been down here you will know, some of us want to give back right away by buying lunch or by cooking and feeding those who are here to help. My son has organized a Jambalaya lunch for 60 lineman for this week coming. Sorry about the long post, just wanted to give an update on our area. Have a blessed day.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 12, 2021)

That's tough to look at and I'm thankful that everyone is OK. Good to have you back...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 12, 2021)

Tough to see all the damage! But glad you all are safe... that's the most important thing! Thanks for sharing with us.

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2021)

Sheeeesh, what a Mess---Amazing you are all safe---Prayers Sent !!

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 12, 2021)

I would like to think that all our prayers have had an impact and that everybody's safe ...

Still waiting to hear from Foamheart ...  



savedbygrace said:


> We were hit by Ida really hard out here




I looked to see where "out here" is but it's not listed ..  glad everybody's safe ...


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 12, 2021)

S
 savedbygrace
 , I have met a lot of people from all over own there recently while they are in town getting supplies and fuel. Galliano, Lockport, Raceland, Thibadeaux, Des Allemands.....

Gonzales is one of the first towns heading north with provisions.


----------



## savedbygrace (Sep 13, 2021)

Sorry about that. Out here is Galliano, Louisiana. You can find YouTube videos of the surrounding areas, Galliano, Golden Meadow, Leeville, Port Fourchon and Grand Isle. The very hardest hit areas are Port Fourchon and Cocodrie. We keep our boat on a lift in Leeville. We picked it up before the storm and brought it home. Good thing because the guy we lease the lift from lost everything there, 3 houses and his bait shop.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 13, 2021)

savedbygrace said:


> Good thing because the guy we lease the lift from lost everything there, 3 houses and his bait shop.


Boudreaux's Marina???


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 13, 2021)

Update on the gator attack:


> SLIDELL - Wildlife agents captured an alligator they suspect attacked and killed a man after Hurricane Ida flooded his property.
> 
> 
> The St. Tammany Parish Sheriff's Office said Monday that authorities captured the 12-foot, 504-pound gator near the area of Avery Estates, where 71-year-old Timothy Satterlee Sr. went missing two weeks ago.



Authorities capture gator suspected of killing man in Ida floodwater


----------



## foamheart (Sep 13, 2021)

Hello All! Been a long two weeks. I've been helping out neighbors 'cause I have a big generator and all those little automatic house units just don't make it.  But I have not had phones, WWW, cable,  we did get entergy back last Friday. 

House is a little worse for wear but pretty its tuff for being about 140 years old. Lost 1/2 the roof, a couple a awnings, shuttlers, windows, front door, ceilling tiles, under house insulation (fiberglass and foam), OMG the tree limbs! It even blew away the chicken coup, thats just sacrilege !! I had a 25KW generator that never slowed down even when others lost theirs. I have learned that with electricity you have A/C and food. 

I kept looking but never did see a flying monkey I know they were out there. Everything can be rebuilt or repaired.  BTW I have to tell you how Impressed with this country I am. I was scheduled for a medical procedure and even with the hospital closed to all but emergency cases, Doctors, and the entire surgical team  came in at 5AM, Thats AM and not PM, and were great. Can you imagine that and it wasn't even a life threatening proceedure.

People never fail to amaze me, some good and some bad.

PS: the only thing I had for company for 2 weeks was a small radio and a game of computer cribbage. At a penny a point the Computer owes me 190.00+ dollars. LOL


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 13, 2021)

foamheart said:


> Hello All! Been a long two weeks. I've been helping out neighbors 'cause I have a big generator and all those little automatic house units just don't make it.  But I have not had phones, WWW, cable,  we did get entergy back last Friday.
> 
> House is a little worse for wear but pretty its tuff for being about 140 years old. Lost 1/2 the roof, a couple a awnings, shuttlers, windows, front door, ceilling tiles, under house insulation (fiberglass and foam), OMG the tree limbs! It even blew away the chicken coup, thats just sacrilege !! I had a 25KW generator that never slowed down even when others lost theirs. I have learned that with electricity you have A/C and food.
> 
> ...



Glad your ok. But the house not so much. Half the roof gone?


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 13, 2021)

Glad to have ya back Foam....I've seen some video from around Thibadeaux and it wrecked the heck out of the town. You need anything, holla!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 13, 2021)

Foam...  I am SOOOOO  relieved that you are ok...  Welcome back my friend ...  Sorry to hear about the damage you received ...  Make sure the computer pays you everything your owed ...


----------



## foamheart (Sep 13, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Glad your ok. But the house not so much. Half the roof gone?



Kitchen, sewing room and the dining room. I believe I got whatr they call a micro burst and a tornado played tag with me. I seriously believe it picked up the house and dropped it back down.  That caused the ripples in the floor. Were I a married man or had children We would have left. But just me, I wasn't going to leave a fulla stocked liquer cabinet! All the soffit is open and the birds a moving in, they think its a new condo developement for them. LOL


----------



## foamheart (Sep 13, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Glad to have ya back Foam....I've seen some video from around Thibadeaux and it wrecked the heck out of the town. You need anything, holla!



 I apprecaite it, but think I'll be OK. BTW, Glad to hear of your support for the folks giving assistance. Good man Charlie Brown.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 13, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Foam...  I am SOOOOO  relieved that you are ok...  Welcome back my friend ...  Sorry to hear about the damage you received ...  Make sure the computer pays you everything your owed ...



LOL... Thanks my Friend. I may never play cribbage again.  I won 93% of 150 games, 73 were skunks. LOL   the program needs some serious work.


----------



## savedbygrace (Sep 13, 2021)

indaswamp, we have a boat lift at Terry’s right on the side of Boudreaux’s. Boudreaux’s is still there but lots of damage. Gail’s bait shop is gone as well.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 13, 2021)

savedbygrace said:


> indaswamp, we have a boat lift at Terry’s right on the side of Boudreaux’s. Boudreaux’s is still there but lots of damage. Gail’s bait shop is gone as well.


Wow.....


----------



## savedbygrace (Sep 14, 2021)

indaswamp, here’s a video of Leeville. You can see Boudreaux’s and Terry’s moms house and the canopy where he sold shrimp.  You can see where our boat lift is, just the roof is gone. I haven’t been down there yet. I’m only 15 minutes away but don’t feel like going because I know I’ll get a flat tire with all the nails. iknow Terry I’d okay since I spoke with him a couple of times after the storm. He and his family left Leeville and went to Golden Meadow for the storm. He normally stays at his house in Leeville for all storms. I’m glad they didn’t.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2021)

Hey Foamy!!
You had me worried, old Buddy!!
Great to see you back in one piece!!
Sorry about all the damage, but it didn't come close to whipping You.
Hang in there!!!

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Sep 14, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Hey Foamy!!
> You had me worried, old Buddy!!
> Great to see you back in one piece!!
> Sorry about all the damage, but it didn't come close to whipping You.
> ...




 Thanks my friend. I am a tuff old fart, seriously I am a marshmallow, I just squish with the blow and pop back into my true form (TaDa I am the Philsbury dough boy!), in no time at all. You can just always look around and you'll always see someone to make you wonder why you are feeling sorry for yourself. But I gotta say it was getting tense, I was down to cleaning the keyboard when everything  came back on. LOL

So many more, lost so much more. Its a price we pay to live here, but every geographic region has its own dangers.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 14, 2021)

Wow.....


----------

